# Mise en page document



## Gregoryen (24 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

J’aimerais créer une automatisation.

Sur mon iPhone, j’utilise une application pour crée des codes barre, que je peux sauvegarder l’image dans l’app Photos.

J’ai plusieurs dizaines de ces codes barres qu’il faut que je puisse imprimer sur une feuille A4.

Il faudrait que lorsque je clique sur mon automatisation, il me demande quelles images imprimer, et qu’il dispose ensuite ces images dans Pages, sur une feuille A4 en mode portrait.

L’image doit faire la moitié de la largeur de la feuille A4, qu’il y ai deux images sur une largeur ( en mode portrait), puis en dessous deux autres et ainsi de suite (et qu’il me fasse des pages automatiquement lorsqu’il y en a plusieurs).

Voir exemple :







Ensuite, une fois la mise en page effectuée, que l’automatisation créée un document en format PDF et l’envoie par e-mail, il n’y a pas besoin de sauvegarder le document Pages.

Si quelqu’un peut m’aider, ça m’aiderait beaucoup ! Merci à vous !


----------

